
RawTherapee 5.3 – Photo software - jseliger
http://rawtherapee.com/blog/rawtherapee-5.3-released
======
acidburnNSA
Anyone know how it compares to Darktable? I've just gotten my workflow down on
Linux so I'm curious how they stack up.

~~~
thristian
Last I checked (maybe a year or two ago) Darktable was an integrated photo-
management tool for ingesting, sorting, cataloguing and developing RAWs, while
RawTherapee was almost entirely built for developing RAWs with just a few
management features on the side.

~~~
stevekemp
Yup that matches my recollection too. I use RawTherapee for all my RAW-
processing, and I find it both easy to use, and very flexible.

One of the reasons I use RT is because it doesn't try to take ownership of my
images. I have a hierachy of images that looks something like this:

    
    
         Images/
         Images/2017
         Images/2017/10
         Images/2017/10/01-jody/
         Images/2017/10/01-jody/RAW
         Images/2017/10/01-jody/JPG
         Images/2017/10/01-jody/JPG/thumbs
         Images/2017/10/01-jody/Public/
    

I like that I can file things my own way, and use the tool just to export from
.CR2 -> .JPG.

~~~
brudgers
In Darktable, applying styles to the light table `Export` module is a way of
sending 'prints' to a standard subdirectory structure. Bash scripts calling
darktable-cli might be another possibility for automating a similar process at
higher volumes.

Having used both Dartable and Rawtherapee, part of the reason I primarily use
Darktable is that it seems to better facilitate working through a few hundred
images in a few hours...a use case that not everyone has and that some people
might reasonably not ever wish to have but one that I deal with based on the
type of subjects I sometimes shoot.

~~~
stevekemp
A 1-2 hour shoot for me with a model might easily result in 500+ images. But
I've found with the rating system of rawtherapee it is easy to process such a
large number of images efficiently.

------
xerxes777
How it compares to Lightroom?

~~~
kk_cz
Just like GIMP compares to Photoshop. All the tools are there, maybe there is
even more of them. However something feels "off", things sometimes freeze for
no apparent reason. The less you know Lightroom the greater the chance that
you will like RT

~~~
tolien
> things sometimes freeze for no apparent reason

Fortunately for the alternatives that would describe Lightroom these days too,
to the point that Adobe had to publicly acknowledge that performance isn’t
good enough [1].

1: [http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2017/07/on-
lightroom...](http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2017/07/on-lightroom-
performance.html)

~~~
dom0
The last LR version I used was LR3 and performance was really not a problem.
That was 2010, mind you. On an even then outdated dual-core AMD system with
the images and the catalogue on some old hard disk.

So, am I correct to understand that Adobe managed to botch LR so badly that
PCs with vastly superior processing and IO to what I used back then struggle
on basic tasks?

Woah.

~~~
kk_cz
One explanation can be that they managed to botch it the other can be that
size of RAW images increased significantly in the meantime. I had no problem
running relatively recent LR on i5 with 16gb ram.

(I had problem with their pricing though, so I switched to another (non-OSS)
SW that is performing similarly for ~1/3 of the price)

~~~
a012
Talking about their licensing practice, I was about to buy a license for LR
but their website prohibited me because I'm from their no- support/blacklisted
country, so I can't buy. thanks for piracy and FOSS as well.

------
haikuginger
Man, I remember using RawTherapee on Ubuntu Feisty Fawn back in '07\. It's
been a while.

------
shredwheat
I can hear Sean Connery's voice, based on SNL Celebrity Jeopardy.

